# VBs Datum differenz bilden



## einfachf (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Script geschrieben welches Ordner die älter als ein Jahr sind löschen soll. Das Problem ist das das Datum als String ausgegeben wird. Hier kann ich keine Differenz bilden. Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das umwandeln kann damit ich die Different bilden kann.

Hier mal mein Code

```
Dim fso, folder, datecreated , varTage

varTage= 366
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set folder = fso.GetFolder ("M:\VBE")

For Each folder In folder.SubFolders
	datecreated = cdate(folder.datecreated)
	If Left(datecreated,10) < Left(Now - varTage,10)    Then
               MsgBox Left(datecreated,10) - Left(Now - varTage,10)
               fso.DeleteFolder folder
	End If


Next
```


----------



## wincnc (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo
Hier ein Beispiel bei dem das Verzeichnis gelöscht wird, wenn es älter als 100 Tage ist.

```
Dim fso, folder, datecreated

Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set folder = fso.GetFolder ("M:\VBE")

For Each folder In folder.SubFolders
  datecreated = cdate(folder.datecreated)
  If DateDiff("d", datecreated, Now, vbMonday) > 100 Then
    fso.DeleteFolder folder
  End If
Next
```


----------



## einfachf (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo Wincnc,

das ist ja super.
Vielen Dank

Könnte man das noch kombinieren mit Dateien?


----------

